# PC Monitors?



## hilld2000 (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't want to collect PC monitors but one thing I have noticed is that whilst collecting scrap PC's etc... I find myself having to take monitors as well as part of the package!

Is there any value in monitors?
At the moment my intention is to crush them and bin them...

One thing I did notice was that there are some extremely large brown chocolate colored 'monoliths' on the circuit board.... Am I right in thinking these might be worth keeping along with the monoliths I strip off motherboards?


----------



## Noxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I would not crush them...This would release toxic heavy metals. (mercury, lead) You better recycle them. I try not to deal with those.


----------



## hilld2000 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank you for that... I will recycle and leave well alone


----------

